# Finding A Hive



## Farside (Jul 15, 2005)

For the last couple weeks (especially in the late afternoon) there has been a handful of bees raiding my hummingbird feeders. I'm guessing there must be a hive close by. I would like to locate the hive, but am not sure how to proceed. I have watched the direction of flight from the hummingbird feeder - every one has flown in the same direction and I lose them as they enter the treeline bordering my property. Some fly into the trees while others fly over the treetops.

Anyone have any advice for tracking bees in or through a wooded area? The area is a rural setting (treelines, farmland, pastures, ect...).


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

When you track them try putting a small amount of sugar water .in a lid, thenwait till they light and follow them, when you loose them again repeat .Till you find the hive..


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Ive never done it but this is what Ive been told about tracking bees back to their hive.

Stand near their food source and watch the direction they fly when they leave. go about 100 yards and watch the sky to see if you can see bees flying overhead, then move another 100 yards, etc... do this over and over til you find the hive.. Just remember bees consider 2 square mile as their back yard and can travel 6 mile or more if needed.


----------

